# do cutting boards or fine crafted boxes sell on ebay?



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We are staying busy at the shop but my wife wants to make some extra money to budget for her to do some extra things.

I mentioned end grain cutting boards out of mesquite, mahogany, cherry, walnut, purple heart, maple, etc…

She loves to dovetail and she is really good at it because she dovertails all our kitchen drawers and she has the process to perfection. So I am even thinking about jewelry boxes that are dovetailed using contrasting wood colors.

Any other suggestions. I am thinking small and something that can be set up to run 10 at a time.

We plan to build one of whatever we are selling.to.get a pic and list it.

Any suggestions is welcome.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We also have a 7 hp woodmaster and routinely cut moldings with it. I even.consider building a few picture frames custom cut from walnut, mesquite, cherry, etc… just another idea.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you checked out http://www.etsy.com ?
I think it might be a better fit.
Good luck whatever route you take.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Ebay…probably not. Most ebay shoppers are bargain-hunters, not folks who will pay a reasonable amount for a nice handmade cutting board or box. They want to find an antique handmade jewelry box for pennies, not pay $100+ for a new one.

Etsy is a better bet, although I know folks have had mixed success with it.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

